# Fresh find! New addition to the crusty crew



## tacochris (Oct 1, 2021)

So where to begin....Maybe with the unshakable smile on my face for starters!  Sorry about the crappy pics, it was dark and raining when I got home.

Ive known about this bike for a while but it was just too pricey originally so I just let it go and moved on my life.  Flash forward to yesterday when I made an offer and it was accepted after 3 days of talking!!  My phantom collection is finally completed!
September of 52 (E28928) green BFG-badged phantom, one owner still covered in dirt and cobwebs and sweaty just like I like em!  Bars, grips, pedals and dog leg crank obviously wrong, and missing the fork key but my Lord what a beauty!  Came with 2 sets of pedals, both sets are Schwinn, neither set are phantom.  Even came with a little old hand pump...
This bike is going to clean up really nice and will stay a permanent part of my collection.
I am blessed, humbled and so excited for its new life.
Enjoy....

PS---if that lady who's name I wont mention, with the other BFG green phantom wants it, I will take 5K....that's 1K off her price and a steal.  haha kidding


----------



## sworley (Oct 1, 2021)

Crusty critter congrats!


----------



## tacochris (Oct 1, 2021)

I let my curiosity get the best of me tonight and i did a light wash/clean on the old bugger.  The green paint is surprisingly solid but as expected, the chrome is shot from all those years sitting in an out-building.
Not the end of the world, its still gonna make a really sexy patina cruiser.


----------



## RustyHornet (Oct 2, 2021)

Is this where I ask when you’re gonna restore it?

Haha. Sweet ride brother! Can’t wait to see what you do with it. Also, shame on you for not posting a family photo of your phantoms!  😆


----------



## tacochris (Oct 2, 2021)

RustyHornet said:


> Is this where I ask when you’re gonna restore it?
> 
> Haha. Sweet ride brother! Can’t wait to see what you do with it. Also, shame on you for not posting a family photo of your phantoms!  😆



Haha!  Let me tell ya, if you see me saying im doing a full resto on something, im trying to warn you ive been kidnapped and to send help!  Lol
Naaaah but its gonna be alot cleaner by the time im done with it and see an awful lot of miles.
Never thought ide say this, i think i might love this one more than the black and red versions!  The dark green reminds me of a Model A or something!


----------



## RustyHornet (Oct 2, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Haha!  Let me tell ya, if you see me saying im doing a full resto on something, im trying to warn you ive been kidnapped and to send help!  Lol
> Naaaah but its gonna be alot cleaner by the time im done with it and see an awful lot of miles.
> Never thought ide say this, i think i might love this one more than the black and red versions!  The dark green reminds me of a Model A or something!



I’m a fan of the greens too! So classy.


----------



## OZ1972 (Oct 17, 2021)

Man thats sweet , i need a green one , congratulations chris !!!!


----------



## tacochris (Oct 17, 2021)

OZ1972 said:


> Man thats sweet , i need a green one , congratulations chris !!!!



Thanks bud!  Its really turning out awesome and the green is killer.  I stopped posting pics of it cause i didnt wanna ram it down people’s throats.  Lol


----------



## HEMI426 (Oct 17, 2021)

Don't keep us guessing, post the pics, this site needs more action.


----------



## tacochris (Oct 17, 2021)

HEMI426 said:


> Don't keep us guessing, post the pics, this site needs more action.



O its not the wildest change but a change none-the-less.  I dont have the free time to do the full blow-apart refresh it needs but i have done some fair paint clean up on it as well as refurbishing the 50’s blackwalls on it.  Also, i managed to ditch those unattractive later paperboy bars in favor of the correct bars and some early white script grips.  
She’s lookin beautiful as ever though...


----------



## ozzie (Oct 17, 2021)

Looks perfect as is. Nice work.


----------



## tacochris (Oct 17, 2021)

ozzie said:


> Looks perfect as is. Nice work.



Im not really a “blackwall tire” guy but in this case they actually have a good era feel to them and will do until something else comes along.
Kinda reminded me of this feel which i dont hate...


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jan 1, 2022)

Sweet bike love the green ones


----------



## tacochris (Apr 24, 2022)

Well guys....its been looooong overdo but i finally took the time, put everything aside for two days and redid the 52 green phantom.  
First things first i replaced the fenders with another set of originals that had much nicer chrome and patina due to the originals having zero (and i mean zero) chrome left.  Then i did an original paint rebirth and wax on it and a FULL mechanical rebuild.  
I dont “love” tires...a bit modern looking for my taste and not as big a white as shown on the site but they ride amazing.  

The pictures do this bike absolutely NO justice as to how beautiful it came out.  After all was said and done i did a few miles on it tonight too.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Apr 24, 2022)

Killer bike Taco, put in the line up and on to the next.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 24, 2022)

Just perfect … looks awesome Chris ….


----------



## Gully (Apr 24, 2022)

Awesome!!  Just how I like it done!  The tires will blend with time.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 24, 2022)

Little before/after just to show her transformation....


----------



## Gully (Apr 24, 2022)

I'm not a good planner for the before and after.  Well done and interesting to see!!!


----------



## nick tures (Apr 25, 2022)

nice job !!


----------



## 30thtbird (Apr 25, 2022)

Nice!


----------



## Nashman (Apr 25, 2022)

Looks great! Nice job.


----------



## tacochris (Apr 25, 2022)

Thanks guys!  Shame its raining today or I would be cruising right now


----------

